# utf8 Kollation mySQL



## D-LuX (9. November 2007)

Moin 

kurze Frage:

utf8_bin

utf8_unicode

Wo liegt der Unterschied? 
Finde im Netz 1000 Erklärungen und bin letztendlich nur verwirrt 

Würd mich freuen, wenn mir mal kurz jemand auf die Sprünge hilft.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (15. April 2008)

ich nutze in meinem HTML Code:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />

möchte auch wissen was ich als mysql benutzen sollte
utf8_bin
utf8_unicode_ci
utf8_general_ci

worin besteht der unterschied und was würdet ihr nutzen?


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (18. April 2008)

*push*

kennt niemand den unterschied?


----------



## c-bob (24. Juni 2008)

*push again*

Mich auch!
Ich würde mich auch über eine kurze und prägnante Übersetzung/Erklärung für Kollation freuen - Wikipedia war da sehr "bürokratisch"

Ausserdem stelle ich mir die ganze Zeit die Frage, was bringt mir utf überhaupt!? Ich bin bei der einführung davon ausgegangen, dass es dadurch endgültig ein Ende mit der blöden Kodiererei der in verschiedenen Sprachen und mit den vielen Sonderzeichen haben wird - aber anscheinend weit gefehlt...


----------



## Alien (10. Juli 2008)

Collation ist die Zeichensatzsortierung, sprich ob im verwendeten Zeichensatz das ä vor dem a kommt oder umgekehrt. Daher gibt es auch verschiedene Kollationen für ein und den selben Zeichensatz. Wie das grundlegend funktioniert, zeigt dieser sehr gute und einfach zu verstehende (deutsche) Artikel aus dem MySQL-Manual.

Sehr gutes Beispiel (von Is2: Information Space Reloaded): bei *utf8_bin* ist _music=MUSIC_, was natürlich ziemlich bescheuert ist, aber bei einem Vergleich von Binärdaten (z.B. als HEX) ziemlich furzegal ist (_FEEF _ist nunmal einfach das selbe wie _feef _in HEX).

Letztlich muss also jeder von Fall zu Fall selbst entscheiden, welche Kollation verwendet werden soll. Um genau herauszufinden, welche Kollation für euch die beste ist, könnt ihr euch hier einen Überblick verschaffen:

Mimer SQL Developers - Unicode Collation Charts.

Das Dumme dabei ist, dass sich die MySQL-Realität (also die Implementierung) und der Mimer-Artikel unterscheiden, also kommt man hier leider um eine weitere Recherche kaum herum. MySQL ist zu diesem Thema auch nicht besonders gesprächig...

Grundsätzlich solltet ihr aber unbedingt ein gewisses Grundwissen über Unicode und generell über Charsets haben. Da gibt es einige gute Artikel, aber nur einen den man gelesen haben MUSS ;-) :

*The Absolute Minimum Every Software Developer Absolutely, Positively Must Know About Unicode and Character Sets (No Excuses!) *- von "Joel on Software"

Puh, ich hoffe das reicht ;-)


----------



## Noname123 (8. April 2010)

Und noch ein Link zum Thema:

http://www.davidtan.org/differences-between-utf8_unicode_ci-and-utf8_general_ci/


----------

